

Ask HN: Is it possible to "find" a cofounder? - kluikens

Hi all, I started taking an idea that's been burning in 
my head for a couple years more seriously recently.<p>I'm starting to think more seriously about who my target 
audience/market is, how big said market is and the available 
money within that market, first functional versions of the 
application, and so on. I spent most of this last weekend 
just in front of my white boards, sketching out ideas and 
writing down lists of things to do or areas I need to 
research so I can turn my guesses and assumptions into 
assertions based on facts. I started wondering if it might 
be worth it to apply for the next YCombinator round and read 
over Drew Houston's application for Dropbox Saturday night 
(thanks Drew!). That made me realize how far I have to go 
before I can even start to ask if the idea is an endeavor 
worth pursuing. Reading over Paul's guide on how to apply 
reinforced that I'm not to the single founder rule. So, I've 
added "Find a cofounder" to my to-do list.<p>Thing is, I've been "looking" for a cofounder for a while. I 
don't actively search, but I often share my ideas (and 
especially this one) among programming friends I trust. All 
are nice and feign interest, but nobody is as passionate about 
raw data from public records like I am. Maybe I should be 
studying Statistics instead of CS? ;) Some friends are interested, 
but those few are at most a fraction as passionate as I am about 
my idea. Of course, I understand it's my idea and that's why I'm 
passionate about it. But I wouldn't feel comfortable coding this 
idea up with anyone who's not even close to as passionate as I am 
about it. I'm not crazy, right? From all that I read, especially 
from Paul and HN, it seems that both/all parties need to have this 
insatiable drive in order to have any chance.<p>So, is it possible to actively search for a co-founder? Has that 
worked for anyone?<p>tldr; Getting serious about idea for a business; have told friends 
and although some are interested, none are passionate/hungry; is it 
possible to find a cofounder? for that relationship to work if it 
wasn't pre-existing?
======
tjsnyder
Unfortunately, location has a huge impact on finding a co-founder. I live in
Detroit and I am having the same problem trying to find anyone motivated
enough to build a startup with.

One idea I am considering is to partner up with someone online to begin
development on the project. If the two of you can work together and build a
reasonable prototype, then consider an eventual move to silicon valley and
applying for funding and such.

~~~
kluikens
Agreed. I'd be open to this type of situation.

But how to find said person.. there isn't an online community of potential co-
founders that I'm aware of.

Maybe the best solution is what nudge suggested. The idea seems more appealing
the more I type this comment. And if I want to present my idea to HN, that'll
really motivate me to get my shit together.

~~~
tjsnyder
Send me an e-mail if want to consider this.

------
damoncali
Don't get a co-founder just because the gurus say you need one. Like any other
person you involve in your business, get them when you need them to advance
your business.

Build something cool and it won't be hard to find someone who wants to help
out at the executive level.

------
nudge
Why not put the idea out there and ask for help in building it?

~~~
kluikens
I guess the question is, where? I think the only place I would trust is HN.

I've got to remind myself to not be so paranoid. There aren't people spending
their whole days lurking to steal 'your' idea. Even if they did, the vision
isn't there to see it through.

~~~
jasonlotito
> I guess the question is, where?

Here: <http://bit.ly/Z8U5U>

~~~
kluikens
Ha! Nicely done..

